# CZ - Baby Eagle = same holster?



## mustgo69 (Sep 6, 2006)

I read somewhere that my BA would fit a CZ in a fobus holster. Any input?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

mustgo69 said:


> I read somewhere that my BA would fit a CZ in a fobus holster. Any input?


I have a Fobus holster for my Baby Eagle and it fits about 25 different models of firearms. B. E and CZ's are very closely related so I would think that it would fit fine.


----------

